
Upcounsel v.appearme vs. Atrium – The Best Legal for Startups - lemonesque
https://medium.com/@kristinaforbesjr/upcounsel-v-appearme-v-atrium-the-best-legal-for-startups-cbde01ca7d21
======
nexuslab
Nice! I have used UpCounsel before... they did not have enough lawyers.

------
appearme
Thank you for the mention!

